# MTB: Winter Builds



## MR. evil (Dec 30, 2010)

I know is full swing ski season, but does anyone have any plans for a winter bike build?

I am planning on building up a new steel HT this winter, just need to decide single speed or 1x9 and get some stuff ordered......anyone else?


----------



## awf170 (Jan 1, 2011)

Building this up:

http://www.ragleybikes.com/our-products/blue-pig-frame/


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice choice! Was thinking about one of those frames for a while, but it's just to similar to my OnOne Summer Season (designed by the same guy) and I wanted something more playful with shorter chain stays.

Are you buying all new parts or transferring parts from the MKIII?

Ended up ordering one of these
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=619273


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

rebuilding my old hardrock. sheeet, i can't decide on a color, let alone anything else. keep it s/s or go 1x9. keep it ridgid or susp. keep the v-brakes or avid shorty canti's. i'll just have another beer.
p.s. sam adams imperial series imperial stout. damn tasty for 9.2%


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> rebuilding my old hardrock. sheeet, i can't decide on a color, let alone anything else. keep it s/s or go 1x9. keep it ridgid or susp. keep the v-brakes or avid shorty canti's. i'll just have another beer.
> p.s. sam adams imperial series imperial stout. damn tasty for 9.2%



I am working on downing some Kona Fire Rock right now....tasty!!!!!!
Give SS a try, if you dont like it then go 1x9.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

i'm riding it s/s now. at 57 thinking about going back to gears. i don't know but i do believe another beer is in order.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to get a steel, rigid, single speed 29er for commuting and backup bike/visitor bike purposes.

I haven't decided if I want to buy new, buy used, or buy a frame and build.  I'll probably be looking for deals all winter/spring.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 4, 2011)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'd like to get a steel, rigid, single speed 29er for commuting and backup bike/visitor bike purposes.
> 
> I haven't decided if I want to buy new, buy used, or buy a frame and build.  I'll probably be looking for deals all winter/spring.



Not exactly what your looking for, but I am selling an OnOne Summer Season. It's a very slack, 26 wheeled steel HT designed to run a 4" to 6" fork.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 4, 2011)

The new frame arrived today....it's sweeeeet! I will post up some pics tomorrow. Just need the fork to arrive and I can get to building this thing.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Not exactly what your looking for, but I am selling an OnOne Summer Season. It's a very slack, 26 wheeled steel HT designed to run a 4" to 6" fork.



Nah, I have a specific plan that includes interchangeability with my other 29er, so a 26er wouldn't work.

Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 14, 2011)

clarence bars and pedro lock on grips arrived from bikeman. great service


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 14, 2011)

*Cotic BFe*

progress shot of the new ride. New fork and rubber on the way, still need a few drive train bits.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 5, 2011)

waiting for more shots Evil. let's keep the biking thing going


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> waiting for more shots Evil. let's keep the biking thing going



The new ride is just about done. It still needs some sort of chain retention device up front and some new pedals, but other than that it’s all tuned and ready to roll. Right now it’s set up 1x9 with a 34T ring up front and a 9-34 cassette in the rear. Probably going to get a 30T or maybe even a 28T ring upfront and a smaller bash guard to match for added ground clearance. But I am going to get a few rides in before I make that decision.
The Manitou Nixon (all black fork) in the previous pictures is pretty much toast, it has a bent steerer tube…..I guess I am just too hard core……Actually I was very surprised to discover this, no idea how it happened. The new fork is a RockShox Sektor 150mm coil U-turn. I really like the Uturn feature and I am pretty sure all my forks in the future will be Uturn. I had to throw a heavier spring in the fork, and got to see how the coil Uturn works. It’s so simple its genius!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

Does it do wheelies?







Nice looking bike!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does it do wheelies?
> 
> 
> Nice looking bike!



When I learn how I will let you know 

If it rides as good as it looks it's going to be killer and might become my go to ride this season. If that happens I may sell the Turner and build up a bigger bike that can also handle the occasional lift servered riding but still be nimble enough for Millers Pond......and Jeff, you will ride Millers with us this year!


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 6, 2011)

saweeeet. likin' it BIG time.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2011)

Took this out for it's maiden ride at Case Mt in Manchester CT yesterday. Good group that included AZ's own RightCoaster and Trev among others. This was more of a play / session ride to break in our lungs and legs for the season. Considering the type of ride I was in store for (drops, log rides, techy up and rollers) I thought I should bring the FS. But having spent all winter building this bike up, there was no way it was staying home. I thought the HT was really going to hold me back on the stuntry, but it didn't in anyway. I had it in my head that the drops I usually hit on my FS would really hurt on the HT, but they didn't. Just needed to modify my landing technique and absorb more with my legs. The other nice features of the HT are that log rides are much easier due to the more precise bike handling. The techy ups were also easier. The bike also pedals great and is one hell of an all around trail bike

 I am so impressed with this bike that I don't see the FS coming out anytime soon. Even thinking about selling my 5" FS trail bike and getting something a little bigger that can handle occasional lift served action. Time will tell.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

how'd the 1x9 work out


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> how'd the 1x9 work out


The climb from the parking area to the entrance of the stunt trail sucked ass. But that's to be expected first ride of the season. Right now the front ring is 34t, I have a 32t on order.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

You have the 1 x 9 hooked up on this one?

Hopefully will get out on the trails next weekend.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You have the 1 x 9 hooked up on this one?
> 
> Hopefully will get out on the trails next weekend.



yup, 1x9. Have a new smaller front ring on the way. The 34T one that is on there is just a little too much for me right now. Lets touch base towards the end of the week. If it stays dry I wouldnt mind riding the Rez.


----------



## Trev (Mar 29, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I am so impressed with this bike that I don't see the FS coming out anytime soon. Even thinking about selling my 5" FS trail bike and getting something a little bigger that can handle occasional lift served action. Time will tell.




Glad to see you enjoyed it !!
You were soo nerved up that you'd  'brought the wrong bike' at the parking lot, that I thought it was going to be a bad day 

Turned out to be very nice indeed.

Bike looks good, and apparently serviced your riding needs too !!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

Trev said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed it !!
> You were soo nerved up that you'd  'brought the wrong bike' at the parking lot, that I thought it was going to be a bad day
> 
> Turned out to be very nice indeed.
> ...



I really enjoyed the bike, and the ride. BTW - way to go on finally hitting Blue Racer, I knew you had it in you :beer:

I was a little worried about bringing the wrong bike when it seemed like everyone in our very large group was on a 6" or 7" bike. Once I got used to the HT it was so much fun! And once I finally hit the drop to flat at the end of the big log ride (and it didn't hurt ) I knew I had a keeper.


----------



## Trev (Mar 30, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I really enjoyed the bike, and the ride. BTW - way to go on finally hitting Blue Racer, I knew you had it in you :beer:


 Yea, thanks.. good stuffage indeed.



MR. evil said:


> I was a little worried about bringing the wrong bike when it seemed like everyone in our very large group was on a 6" or 7" bike. Once I got used to the HT it was so much fun! And once I finally hit the drop to flat at the end of the big log ride (and it didn't hurt ) I knew I had a keeper.



I figured that drop to be the 'make or break'..  

Looking to get some mid-week rides over at WH Rez, post work. Get some of those 10 milers in..  will be in touch.. maybe next week we can get something in before my vacation.

Enjoy.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my super-uber-light new bike.  1X9, 150mml up front.  Just weighed it last night, 31.8 lbs :-o It's a fatty.







Still got to replace the front derailleur with a chain guard once I get enough money.  Also, have been riding without a rear brake since I need to grind something down a bit to fit it in.  I was going to get around to it, but I got pretty used to only have a front brake.  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks sweet Austin!  What fork is that?

What's the problem with the rear brake?  Looks like it's installed in the picture...

Do you still have the IH too?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks sweet Austin!  What fork is that?
> 
> What's the problem with the rear brake?  Looks like it's installed in the picture...
> 
> Do you still have the IH too?



Rock Shox Sektor Coil U-turn 110-150

Pad rubbing since I can't move the brakes far enough over.  I just need to scrape some paint off the frame and I should be good.  It just took me a while to get around to ordering new pads. Old worn down pads work fine, but I lost them on the first ride since the little wire that holds the pads together was all messed up.

No IH.  It has a hairline crack in the rear triangle.  Might try to find a replacement rear triangle and just sell the frame on ebay.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Rock Shox Sektor Coil U-turn 110-150
> 
> Pad rubbing since I can't move the brakes far enough over.  I just need to scrape some paint off the frame and I should be good.  It just took me a while to get around to ordering new pads. Old worn down pads work fine, but I lost them on the first ride since the little wire that holds the pads together was all messed up.
> 
> No IH.  It has a hairline crack in the rear triangle.  Might try to find a replacement rear triangle and just sell the frame on ebay.



I have a replacement rear triangle I can sell you.  I've been thinking of putting up on eBay anyway.  I'll have to give it a thorough inspection, but I didn't see any signs of cracking.. yet.  It was the front triangle that went on mine.

I had to face the caliper mounting surface on my HT to get the caliper to align correctly too.  I just took a large file and slowly took off material from both ears at one time, trying to keep them equal and parallel.  I don't think it matter's all that much with the CPS mounting hardware for Avids (what I use), but I figured it didn't hurt to try to keep it close.

The Sektor looks like a good fork, it's on my short list.  How do you like it?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2011)

awf170 said:


> , 31.8 lbs :-o It's a fatty.



31.8 lbs.... what a PIG :smile:




awf170 said:


> ,
> Still got to replace the front derailleur with a chain guard once I get enough money.  Also, have been riding without a rear brake since I need to grind something down a bit to fit it in.  I was going to get around to it, but I got pretty used to only have a front brake.  :dunce:



Im using a N-Gear Jump Stop on my 1x9 setup. So far it works great! Plus it only cost like $10


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2011)

awf170 said:


> No IH.  It has a hairline crack in the rear triangle.  Might try to find a replacement rear triangle and just sell the frame on ebay.



BTW - You might be able to get a few bucks for your cracked rear triangle.  Some of the guys in the IH forum on MTBR are into having gussets welded onto cracked rear triangles to keep their MKIII's going as long as possible...


----------

